# مقاول ناجح



## sharjawy (31 مايو 2009)

السلام وعليكم

أخواني أنا مقاول جديد في الامارات ومصنف أرضي وأول 
بس كيف أكون مقاول ناجح ان شاء الله
وبعدين شو أحتاج من العمال والمهندسين
وشو أحتاج من المعدات يكون معي كل مرة 
مثلا عندي مشروع بناء 5 فلل
كم أحتاج من المهند سين وفورمان وعمال
كم أحتاج من عمال لفيلا واحدة وفرمان وهل أحتاج لكل فيلا مهندس
هل أحتاج سكرتير ومحاسب و مدير مشروع وجزاكم الله خير


----------



## sharjawy (31 مايو 2009)

شو متطلبات مطلوبة يكون شركة جاهزة من الألف الى الياء


----------



## aimano (18 يوليو 2009)

اخي الكريم
كل مشروع وله برنامج زمني وعلى اساسه يمكن ان تتم دراسة الاحتياجات
والأفضل تستعين بمن لهم خبرة عملية واسعة


----------



## ميمى البرنوجى (2 أغسطس 2009)

بسم الله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله
الموضوع كبيرة والكلام فية مش ينفع عبر الرسايل انت عاوز جلسات ويا ريتك كلمتنى قبل ما انزل مصر
بس ممكن افيدك يا اخى الكريم المقاولات فلوسها كتير ومكسبها اكتر ولكن لازم تحاسب على حبة الرمل وعلى لوح البلود وعلى 1 درهم بترول لازم تحسب كل صغير وكل كبير ولازم يكون معاك تعاونك وناس امينة تخاف الله وطبعا دول لو مهندس حيكون غالى بس مش لازم تستخسر وادفع راتب كويس ولازم يكون فى ترتيب فى العمل بحيث استخدم عدة واحدة لكذا مشروع يعنى مثلا بندل البلود يستخدم بمعدل اكثر من 7 مرات والمربعات تستخدم لفترات كتيرة والاسكفلدى يوجر لمدة السقف وبس والاسوار واعمدة الاسوار كلها تصب منول وهكذ من الامور الفنية مش بقول للك انت عاوز قاعدة على فكرة انا كنت مدير شركة بدبى بس الازمة المالية وقلة الشغل تعبنا اكيد سمعت عنها


----------

